# my biggest so far.....



## cupped-in123

Boated this a few months back...... 30 inches exactly.... only went about 8.5 pounds... but my biggest walleye yet! thoughts?


----------



## dosch

where did ya get her?? Nice fish!


----------



## averyghg

nice work, definitely a beauty!


----------



## HUNTNFISHND

Nice!


----------



## sod44

nice fish man that is huge


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

She's a beauty


----------



## USAlx50

I think you look like a little boy Noah.

Nice fish dude!


----------



## Flick

I think you haven't walleye fished much if that is your biggest one.


----------



## willythekid

wow... you sound like a d!ck, flick. Don't listen to him cupped, nice eye.


----------



## cupped-in123

Flick said:


> I think you haven't walleye fished much if that is your biggest one.


sorry i dont spend evey waking moment from december to march on mille lacs going for monsters. i actually prefer to do well in school so i dont need to stay here 7 years like someone else i know.....how your grades this semester?? had to say it bud :beer:


----------



## averyghg

cupped-in123 said:


> Flick said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think you haven't walleye fished much if that is your biggest one.
> 
> 
> 
> sorry i dont spend evey waking moment from december to march on mille lacs going for monsters. i actually prefer to do well in school so i dont need to stay here 7 years like someone else i know.....how your grades this semester?? had to say it bud :beer:
Click to expand...

hahaha BURN!


----------



## drjongy

Flick said:


> I think you haven't walleye fished much if that is your biggest one.


Some people get lucky, Flick, you must be one of them. I've been walleye fishing for many years and still haven't gotten my goal of a 30" and/or 10 lb. walleye to mount.

On a side note, I would also prefer to catch my walleye locally in ND or Western Minnesota...I don't think I would mount one coming from LOW or Canada unless it was in the 13 lb. range.

Oh well, I guess I'll just keep fishing and hoping. My biggest priority at the moment is prairie chickens and musky, anyway.


----------



## Flick

Haha I was kidding, I know cupped 123. Actually Mille lacs is not the spot to go for a 30". I have broke the 30" mark though.

Grades are actually decent this semester thank you. They've always been decent. I just got F'd by one class last fall is all. Try getting into a tough major and see how you do biatch!


----------



## talkdirty2em

nice fish its a great time catchin the pigs cant wait till hard water dont get me wrong love gettin em in the summer time but somethin about pullin in a hog thru an 8 inch hole hopin u dont snap ur 6# test on the jagged ice makes it all the more satifaction


----------



## BALLA11

Dude that is a monster fish where are some very good places to go fishing I normally only go to Lake of the Woods.


----------



## Steelpuck18

very nice fish, i caught one off a dock this summer that was about that size. when i first caught it i thought that i had a northern, it was pretty cool because that was the first and only walleye i caught that whole week, fishing off and on. :wink:


----------



## cupped-in123

Flick said:


> Try getting into a tough major and see how you do biatch!


im pre-med flick


----------



## Rapala1

123,

Nice fish...don't see many down this way that size, but we do get one every once in a while so here my best










28 inches and 9 pounds


----------



## ileddog

VERY NICE FISH. Here is my biggest. 31 inches. 10lb 3oz.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Great Fish!!


----------



## boondocks

Saaawwwweeeeeeeeeeeet!!!!! :beer:


----------



## deerslayer80

Those fish are getting me pumped up...


----------

